#kubuntu-council 2018-03-26
<acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vYa9nEqggQ
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-27
<valorie> this morning was GSoC proposal deadline so i'll be quite busy for the next days getting them all read and commented on
<valorie> wxl: do you have any input on the mastodon.rocks imbroglio?
<valorie> I cant get in or make a new account
<wxl> valorie: there's something up with mastodon.rocks? didn't know
<valorie>  during the update to Mastodon v2.3.1, this instance crashed and lost all accounts, media and toots.
<valorie> I'm totally sorry for all users. It's just a f***** nightmare...
<valorie> 17/03/2018 I will try to recover the toots but all accounts are lost. If you want to recreate an account here (I understand if you don't want…), I will try to give your old toots back
<tsimonq2> Time to move to a different instance.
<tsimonq2> Bai. :P
<valorie> that seems the only option, yes
<valorie> but the name!
<tsimonq2> I'm moving to the one my employer runs at https://linuxrocks.online
<valorie> "subreddit" bleah
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-29
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Beavers ahoy! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1759601
<valorie> by the way I should mention that the last huge-ish artful update is cool after restart
<valorie> everything works etc.
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-31
<valorie> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NS033JZf/file_5474.jpg
<valorie> happy easter to all
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-01
<tsimonq2> Can I call myself a member of the Kubuntu Release Team?
<tsimonq2> I'm part of the LP team. :P
<tsimonq2> I'm just preparing an application for something, and it would certainly help my case.
<valorie> certainly if you joined the LP team
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> Kool.
<valorie> and you certainly have helped out a lot
<tsimonq2> Right, I just wanted to make sure it was OK for me to make that assertion...
<valorie> k
 * valorie goes back to working on unconnected stuff....
<tsimonq2> Have fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie's spotted an i386 tester, target acquired :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> hush you
<acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hehe
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-24
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/t74DObSw/file_25980.jpg Got my vintage kubuntu tee on today.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I want one!
<jphilips> valorie, Sick_Rimmit: RikMills is busy with FFEs, so can either of you work on the bug hunting session announcement for kubuntu
<jphilips> the bullet points are found in here - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#
<valorie> on it, thanks jphilips
<jphilips> valorie: welcome. my announcement text for xubuntu is also in the google doc which you can take ideas from :D
<valorie> yes, I see that
<valorie> thanks
<jphilips> if possible, add yours also to the doc, so the other flavours can take ideas from it and easy the creation of theirs
<valorie> yes, I read all the backscroll
<jphilips> kubuntu likely needs a separate testcase made for its oem install setup testcase, as it has a different list of entries on the grub menu - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1868880
<jphilips> another separate testcase that needs to be done for kubuntu - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1868881
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-25
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> {{{hugs}}} for @Valoriez Superb job on the Kubuntu Test Week 20.04 reads great.
<valorie> thanks @Sick_Rimmit I lacked the energy to get it put onto our site last night
<valorie> <--- needs more coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Val {{Hug}} You want me to put it up ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks like I can attend akademy this year!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q1/006078.html
<jphilips> valorie: in case you didnt get my messages, i left you some more edit suggestions in the google doc :D
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit lemme give the doc one last runthough
<valorie> @RikMills wow, since I had months ago decided I didn't want to fly to Europe this year, that's welcome news
<valorie> took 'em long enough to decide though
<valorie> otoh everyone is agonizing about such decisions
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll be appearing on Big Daddy Linux Show on Saturday and I will be talking about the 20.04 Testing initiative, try to get the message out
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> do we have a simple key combo to open a konsole?
<valorie> I always use yakuake so dunno
<valorie> but most of our users don't
<valorie> my instructions are to use the actual terminal
<valorie> would be simpler to use konsole I suppose
<valorie> and less scary to people who rely on the gui
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills, Are you going to show your face though?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Sadly webcam is broken (or will be)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> love you, RikMills
<jphilips> sorry to disturb you again valorie, but i added a few more and you had some typos :D
<jphilips> @Sick_Rimmit: look forward to see you on BDLL and thanks for spreading the word
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure thing, are the any key messages you want me to discuss about the Ubuntu Testing week ?
<jphilips> you would likely know best, as you've likely been to ones before and i havent :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No problem, leave it with me.
<valorie> thanks jphilips, I've been doing that very thing for gsoc students on their proposals
<valorie> it's a valuable service
<valorie> :-)
<jphilips> :D
<valorie> i rarely get the luxury of having someone follow behind me, cleaning up
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> ok, I think I've finalized it for you, @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> now to deal with my gsoc students
<valorie> we've been given a week breathing room, thank goodness
<jphilips> the benefit of Ctrl + Alt + T over Ctrl + Alt + Fn is that they dont have to login to their account another time and dont have to use another shortcut to get back to the GUI. We want to limit users having to touch the terminal as much as possible :D
<valorie> a crash can dump you there, so people should know what to do then
 * valorie has learned these things the hard way
<keithzg[m]> Yeah it's always risky to go "oh, well we've set things up so this should never be needed", if you don't have a reliable fallback for when things don't Just Work™ then you don't have a fallback when people need it most!
<jphilips> definitely true, but not sure the announcement is the time to be teaching them more than what they need to know
<jphilips> valorie's instructions don't mention having to login
<jphilips> before they can 'ubuntu-bug packagename'
<valorie> users are prompted to login if they don't have one
<valorie> I mentioned it then removed it
<valorie> and I thought about leaving out the terminal based on your feedback but IMO it is especially important to get bug reports from actual crashes
<valorie> if possible
<jphilips> actual crashes bring up the crash dialog, so there is no going into the terminal for that
<keithzg[m]> You hope the crashes do! Depends what crashed . . .
 * keithzg[m] still has battle scars from trying to run NVIDIA cards for many years ;)
<jphilips> oh okay. i've seen crashes loading up ubuntu and xubuntu isos and assumed it was like for all the flavors
<keithzg[m]> It is indeed the same for all flavours. You've just been lucky enough not to have a crash that actually kills (or otherwise makes inoperable) X11 or Wayland :)
<jphilips> oh those kinds of crashes. :D
<jphilips> well lets hope users dont go through that as they definitely arent going to know what to do
<keithzg[m]> Well the first step is, they hit something like ctrl+alt+F2 . . . ;)
<valorie> hopefully people practice this ahead of time, but....
<valorie> my son made me practive
<valorie> practice
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> just like my dad made me change a tire before he'd let me practice driving
<valorie> it's true that I've not had a crash like that for awhile
<valorie> but I do have nvidia, and would rather not deal with a dark screen more than necessary
<valorie> off to do student proposals
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-26
<valorie> hmmm, I can't login to the website
<valorie> need to get that article into News, but can't login
<valorie> @sick_rimmit @rikmills @ahoneybun anyone know what's up?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what are you trying to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> kubuntu.org/admin
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm, am afk at present can take a look in about an hour
<valorie> perfect, that worked
<valorie> thank you @ahoneybun
<valorie> I need to put the testing article online
<valorie> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E <-- written in conjunction with the other flavors
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/?p=4384&preview=true
<valorie> anyone available to fix the links?
<valorie> I don't even see the editing tools
<valorie> gosh, using chrome, no idea what's missing today
<mparillo> There used to be a login link at the bottom of https://kubuntu.org/ so you could log in to Wordpress. Did it disappear in some of the website beautification?
<mparillo> Oh, got it...you need the magic URL supplied above. And the page is locked right now.
<valorie> I forgot to logout
<valorie> have done so now
<valorie> this pandemic tension is getting to me
<valorie> mparillo: were you able to get in now?
<mparillo> The link to the iso.qa.ubuntu.com points to the daily builds, but the Beta build test milestone is not up yet. The other link to the daily ISO is good.
<valorie> might be fun to embed that video but in WP that is quite beyond me
<valorie> imo there is no more "beta"
<valorie> it's all dailies
<valorie> we just call it beta test week because there used to be an actual beta
<valorie> maybe they will do one this time because LTS
<valorie> but I've not heard that
<valorie> @RikMills might know more
<mparillo> Ahh, in the past there was a separate testing series. In that case, both URLs look good.
<valorie> have to say that my kubuntu work has not been top prio lately
<valorie> you're right, but I guess if there is we can go in and change the URL?
<valorie> I'd like people to get their VMs set up, etc.
<mparillo> As does the youtube link
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> thank you for your magick, mparillo
<valorie> how are you doing in this strange new world we all now inhabit?
 * valorie is getting cabin fever
<jphilips> if you need any help valorie, i'd be glad to help embed the video into the page for you
<mparillo> All I did was verify the links. They are bare URLs which some might say are ugly, but they have the advantage of being easy to inspect. jphilips go for it, I have exited.
<valorie> jphilips: thank you!
<valorie> jphilips: do you have the permissions?
<jphilips> valorie: i would need access of course :D
<valorie> I don't know how to grant access
<valorie> @ahoneybun do you know?
<valorie> wp is just sucky to me, and ours is like last century
<jphilips> i presume it would be https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website-administrators
<jphilips> thats how it was for xubuntu
<jphilips> but if @ahoneybun is around, i presume he would know how to fix it up
<jphilips> i've request to join the kubuntu website admins
<jphilips> alot of admins are there - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website-administrators/+members
<jphilips> RikMills: got time to help with posting the announcement?
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> done
<valorie> <--- DUH
<valorie> jphilips: feel free to publish if it looks ready
<valorie> I'll write to the lists and tweet
<valorie> maybe put it on FB....(ugh)
<valorie> mparillo: unless you want to do the social things and I write to the lists?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That is how you can login to the site valorie
<valorie> right, thus my DUH
<valorie> how are you, Aaron?
<jphilips> valorie: dont have access to do so, so you'll have to do it :D
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so it's ready to go?
<valorie> I see no embedded video
<valorie> and the links are not clickable
<valorie> nevermind, making the links clickable and people will just have to click on it
<valorie> done
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/testing-for-the-beta-help-needed/
<valorie> please spread and report back here where you have shared
<jphilips> let me know when its tweeted out so i can retweet it
<valorie> devel and user done
<jphilips> you should likely make the #ubuntu-quality clickable
<jphilips> here's the link - https://webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-quality?nick=kbuntu-tester?w
<jphilips> sorry - https://webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-quality?nick=kubuntu-tester?w
<valorie> dunno how to do that, jphilips
<valorie> I can barely manage to make bare links clickable
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, I'm good just working from home.
<jphilips> RikMills, @ahoneybun: can either of you guys add the link
<valorie> @ahoneybun stay safe and happy
<valorie> @ubuntu @Xubuntu, @UbuntuStudio, @LubuntuOfficial, @Ubuntu_Kylin, @Ubuntu_MATE, @UbuntuBudgie <-- did I leave anyone's twitter out?
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1243286387366846464 done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It looks like someone pushed it.
<jphilips> retweeted
<jphilips> you can retweet the ubuntu studio tweet if a few hours - https://twitter.com/ubuntustudio/status/1243218023898472449
<jphilips> tweet in* a few
<valorie> I usually logout from kubuntu and then retweet some from my personal
<valorie> which I'm doing now
<mparillo> Facebook and https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/fpk6u1/testing_for_the_2004_beta_help_needed/
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> mparillo: <3
<mparillo> Looks as if nobody has done Twitter from the Kubuntu account, right?
<valorie> commented and upvoted
<valorie> yes I did twitter
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1243286387366846464
<valorie> and RT'd all the other flavs I saw
<valorie> masto?
<valorie> hmm, which FB did you do?
<valorie> there are like three
<valorie> which is unfortunate
<mparillo> Strange. I can follow your link, but when I look at the Kubuntu Tweets in a list I cannot see it.
<valorie> I'll post on https://www.facebook.com/linuxkubuntu/
<valorie> hmmm
<mparillo> I think I saved them somewhere on phab
<valorie> well, it was a half hour ago
<valorie> ah, a "visitor post"
<valorie> gosh fb sucks
<mparillo> According to this (https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/social-media/) I must have posted to the kubuntu.org FB account
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, commented on two pages and one group
<valorie> now I feel all dirty
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> I use a live USB, and probably have not been on FB since 19.10
<valorie> well I use it for some genealogy groups and to see photos of my grandson
<valorie> twitter is better
<jphilips> might want to remove google+ from that page :D
<valorie> even that gets me down after 20 minutes
<valorie> what page, jphilips?
<valorie> I thought we purged that everywhere
<jphilips> phabricator page
<valorie> ah
<valorie> hm
<jphilips> would be good to post also on the kubuntu forums
<valorie> done, thanks
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder if they fixed my login yet
<valorie> and why isn't that in our phab
<valorie> sheesh
<mparillo> In general, we were using that phab page for semi-official accounts, not personal ones. Or is there a semi-official Kubuntu account on KFN?
<valorie> true that
<valorie> nope
<valorie> but my personal one - I couldn't login for awhile even though I paid
<jphilips> got the link to the forum post, as i cant find it
<RikMills> sorry. a little distracted today
<RikMills> hope things are sorted
<jphilips> the IRC link on the page still needs to be added
<valorie> sheesh, finally able to login to kubuntuforums
<mparillo> I think they had a spam problem a few years ago, and they fought back, making the site just too difficult for me afterwards.
<valorie> ok, posted
<valorie> gosh, lots of hoops to jump through there
<jphilips> guess you guys dont do this that often :D
<valorie> well, not a full-court press
<valorie> twice every six months I guess
<valorie> and I dunno about you, but to me every day now seems like a week
<valorie> every week like a month
<valorie> and I can hardly remember "normal"
<valorie> and like SEEING PEOPLE
<jphilips> well you have gsoc students to deal with, so definitely it must be stressful
<jphilips> have a good night all and stay safe
<valorie> I just heard we have new proposals, so yeah
<valorie> my fun stuff keeps getting shoved to around midnight
<valorie> not very good for my sleep!
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-27
<jphilips> if you guys werent aware of this - "Ultra rage moment, Kubuntu packed @GIMP_Official refuse to have working selections, cut and paste" - https://twitter.com/buxato_life/status/1243193514634207238
<valorie> answered
<valorie> even though not a guy
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> rage filled people perhaps should not be tweeting!
<valorie> that was almost incoherent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Lol, agreed
<jphilips> well i say guys but meant my peoples :D
<jphilips> valorie: well when you have trump rage tweeting all day, its gonna rub off on people :D
<jphilips> curious if anyone is regularly managing the kubuntu twitter account
<jphilips> was trying to be helpful from my personal account, but not sure what to say now :D - https://twitter.com/MstrTonyStevens/status/1243579309534650369
<mparillo> I suppose using Twitter for tech support is difficult. One other thing I have seen when people buy hardware optimized for Windows and the disk is not recognized is for them to make sure it is in the BIOS as AHCI
<valorie> jphilips: indeed
<valorie> I like twitter but do not follow some accounts
<valorie> jphilips: we use our Kub twitter but I can't say any one of us *manages* it
<valorie> we tend to tweet our stuff, rt KDE Community and other *buntu flavors
<valorie> not much else
<jphilips> what is strange is that he already has kubuntu 19.10 on it and he's trying to upgrade the system and its not seeing the ssd
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-29
<jphilips> saw that kubuntu retweeted this kde tweet - https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1244209824314818561
<jphilips> i think there is a typo and it should have been 'KonqiDragon's winning video'
<jphilips> no way to fix it in the tweet, but atleast it can be fixed in the youtube description
<jphilips> valorie: ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> pointed that out to KDE Promo people
<jphilips> so from i'm understanding, kde had a video contest. anyone got a link to the announcement as i couldnt find it on the kde website
<jphilips> valorie, @Sick_Rimmit: ^^^
<valorie> I'll look
<valorie> let's wait a bit; they have just discovered one of the vids has to be disqualified
<valorie> let the dust settle from that for a bit
<valorie> oh, it's fixed in the youtube description
<valorie> not to find the announcement
<valorie> https://dot.kde.org/2020/02/25/kde-video-competition-winners
<valorie> sorry, lot going on here right now
<valorie> in fact afk for a bit....
